# What would you produce from a Mojave to BumbleBee pairing?



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

Can any one tell me what would be produced from a Mojave to BumbleBee pairing please and the percentages.

Many thanks : victory:


----------



## pastelroyal (Jun 29, 2008)

normals, spiders, pastels, mojaves, pastel mojaves, bumblebees (spider pastel), spider mojaves, and pastel spider mojaves


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

ok I think this is correct

spiders 12.5%
mojaves 12.5%
pastels 12.5%
normals 12.5%
bumblebees 12.5%
mojave pastels 12.5%
spider mojaves 12.5%
pastel bumble bee (not sure if there is a specific name for this combo) 12.5%


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

bladeblaster said:


> ok I think this is correct
> 
> spiders 12.5%
> mojaves 12.5%
> ...


 
Pastel bumble bee? that a killer bee? Or do you mean a mojave bumble bee?


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

Also i thought it was gene from each parent so how can both the pastel and spider gene (bumblebee) from that one parent be passed on too one sibling?


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

sorry yes mojave bumble bee

because the genes are in different locations so spider and pastel from one parent can can both be passed. As all three traits are co-dom only one gene needs to be passed to create a visual.

same principle as breeding a sunglow boa to a visual albino you would produce sunglows and albinos as both hypo and albino are passed from the sunglow parent.


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

bladeblaster said:


> sorry yes mojave bumble bee
> 
> because the genes are in different locations so spider and pastel from one parent can can both be passed. As all three traits are co-dom only one gene needs to be passed to create a visual.


 
Yes i understand about co dom and co doms are visual with only one gene present, but i didnt realise they were in different locations and could all be passedon too be visual in one sibling.

So from that informaion i gather breeding that is you breed a bumble bee too a normal then you can still produce bumble bees?


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

bladeblaster said:


> same principle as breeding a sunglow boa to a visual albino you would produce sunglows and albinos as both hypo and albino are passed from the sunglow parent.


Yes i understand that, but that is because albino is recesive and i understand thats in a different location and hypo/salmon is co-dom

So it isnt really like breeding them together as in a bumble bee both pastle and spider is co dom, so it is more like breeding a salmon jungle boa to a normal and still producing salmon jungles?


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

I believe so yes

that scenario should be 

25% spider
25% pastel
25% bumblebee
25% normals

Unless I am over simplifying things?


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

i am sure they must be in dif locations otherwise they wouldn't both be visual so a bumblebee wouldn't be possible?

Like I said though I think its right, I am still learning all this stuff.


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Yes, a Bumblebee to a Normal could produce Bumblebees.

A Pastel Mojave is a Pastave


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

ah right cheers so I did get it right :2thumb:


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Looks right to me.


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

You got it right, bladeblaster.

A baby does not get one gene from each parent. It gets one gene from each gene pair in the parents. That means one gene from each one of many thousands of gene pairs. We ignore the parents' gene pairs that contain two normal genes in order to simplify a breeding problem. The ignored genes are still important to the baby's growth and development, though.

All breeding problems are solved the same way up to the final step -- where we identify the appearance produced by each gene pair. That is the point where it becomes important whether a particular mutant gene is dominant or recessive to the normal gene.


----------

